# How do giraffes sleep with that long neck?



## Jcgrey

In case you were kept up at night wondering about it:










More pixs at:

http://www.leenks.com/link508511.html


----------



## Lonly Cat

Oh, this is so cute!
I want a very long neck too, so i can use my butt as a pillow like the giraffe


----------



## typemismatch

I'm so glad about this thread. Jcgrey made a thread  makes me happy.


----------



## probably offline

Ugh. That's cute. I want to see a giraffe and a swan sleeping next to each other.

also, I wont believe that giraffes are real animals until I see one IRL.


----------



## TheLoser

God, I can imagine they having the same pain I have when I have slept wrong with my head.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Aww that's adorable, and I like the website banner of the site you linked, and the logo. I approve.


----------



## scooby

Now, how do warrior giraffes battle?


----------



## AussiePea

Seeing them in the wild is a near perfect experience, and they get CLOSE!


----------



## Darktower776

Haha, thanks for bringing a smile to my face, OP. Those pics were great though uncomfortable looking for the giraffes. lol


----------



## probably offline

scooby said:


> Now, how do warrior giraffes battle?


The goal seems to be to give the other giraffe a whiplash injury.


----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


> Ugh. That's cute. I want to see a giraffe and a swan sleeping next to each other.
> 
> also, *I wont believe that giraffes are real animals until I see one IRL.*


You're telling me you never went to the zoo? :surprise: Between, they always have the most horrible stench everytime I see them. :frown2:


----------



## probably offline

HenDoggy said:


> You're telling me you never went to the zoo? :surprise: Between, they always have the most horrible stench everytime I see them. :frown2:


I haven't been to a zoo since I was a kid(and I don't remember seeing a giraffe). It saddens me to see the animals locked up.


----------



## HenDoggy

probably offline said:


> I haven't been to a zoo since I was a kid(and I don't remember seeing a giraffe). It saddens me to see the animals locked up.


:crying: Yeah, It's especially sad/depressing with the larger animals being enclosed in such a small area. I really hope that they let them roam around outside from time to time.


----------



## sajs

They put the pillow far away.


----------



## Surly Wurly

I have really bad dissociation. Sometimes I get zoned out looking at intricate patterns in nature because it helps me feel like reality is really happening I guess.

When I was on holiday I went swimming in the sea. Because of the dissociation I can tend to cocoon myself off from experiences and just dwell in my head, and the world seems to not be real. I really wanted to try to understand that I was actually swimming in the sea and one of the things I started thinking about was the patterns on my hands, from the sunlight shining through ripples on the surface of the water. Just lay there with my snorkel on staring at my hands under the water. The patterns look exactly like giraffe patterns -










(edit - ^ this isn't a picture of my hand)










I guess this is an evolutionary defence mechanism, where animals won't approach giraffes because it will make them think they are underwater, suffering from dissociation. :L


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Xisha

Thought they slept standing up? The ones in these pictures could be on a wildlife modelling contract for all you know.


----------



## Aeiou

sajs said:


> They put the pillow far away.














Xisha said:


> Thought they slept standing up?












we've been confused for all these years by those damn children's book!
Thank you OP for telling us the truth! :nw


----------



## sajs

Aeiou said:


> we've been confused for all these years by those damn children's book!
> Thank you OP for telling us the truth! :nw


hahahaha :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sleeping with your head on your ***** like that looks uncomfortable.


----------

